
Patorjk: Thoughts on Marak Squires / Asciimo Controversy  - supporting
http://patorjk.com/blog/2010/06/22/thoughts-on-marak/
======
fictorial
The Internet is full of less than stellar people. Don't let them get to you.
It is just not worth your time or energy.

You really don't need to defend yourself here.

------
mcs
It's okay.

<http://github.com/scottgonzalez/figlet-js>

